# Just another tailstock camlock



## Johnwright (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Johnwright (Feb 19, 2015)

Been putting off making a tailstock lock, but I finally did it. Got up the courage to drill a hole through a very expensive casting (if you can even find one). I disassembled my Jet BD920n tailstock and dived right in. I wanted a robust locking mechanism so I decided on a 5/8" shaft supported on each end to operate the lock. Most of the mods I've seen online are pretty much the same so I won't go into too much detail. I turned a 5/8" shaft with a 15/16" dia. end for the tailstock lever. I chucked it up into my 4 jaw with the shaft center approx. 3/8" offset from centerline, making sure the shaft was also in line with the lathe centerline. I began turning down about one inch of the center of the shaft, making a crankshaft like part. I then turned a sleeve to use as a connecting rod end for my 5/16" connecting bolt to the lower locking assy. For the support on the other end, I used a small (2" X 2 1/4") piece of 1/2" 6061 plate. I used an old 3/4" carbide (woodworking) router dado bit and chucked it up in my 3 jaw chuck. I squared the piece and milled it to size (yes, on my 9 X 20 lathe) by holding it in a tool holder on my QCTP. A rectangular piece is boring, so more milling. I cut the 2 corners off and then milled a ledge on the longest side of about 1/2" X 1/4". I polished the shaft and sleeve with 220 grit, then placed the two parts in heated Phosphoric acid I purchased at "Sherman" Williams. An hour or two brought the pieces to a nice dark, almost black color. It beats the cost of commercial "blackening" chemicals, but there was no way I could anodize the aluminum shaft support. I just Rustoleumed (sure, it's a word, look it up) the support in your basic black after I smoothed up the sharp edges. A quick assembly showed that all parts fit as advertised, so then I tapped the end of the shaft and made up a cute brass washer for a short 1/4" allen head screw to fit in which holds it all together. It was then time to sand the bugger and apply something close to Jet's off white color. Full disclosure:  This was all written up well after the fact, and all photos were not necessarily taken in the order of the build. Now, the photos-


----------



## hvontres (Feb 19, 2015)

I think that has to be the first time I have seen an AXA tool holder used as a milling attachment 
Nice job on the cam lock.


----------



## Johnwright (Feb 23, 2015)

Johnwright said:


> View attachment 95982
> View attachment 95983
> View attachment 95984
> View attachment 95985
> ...



Finished up the tailstock.  I drilled the back side of the cross shaft and installed a grade 8 bolt with a little black ball.  I wasn't happy with the black on the shaft support on the front, so I painted it to match.  The darn thing works perfect.  I know that many newbies are as nervous as I was about starting a project where you can't revert back to original, but just a little planning and it works out well.  Now, what is the next project, maybe a ball turner so I can get rid of the cheap black ball?  Loving retired life in the Piney Woods of East Texas.  Jw


----------



## Johnwright (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## basildoug10 (Jul 25, 2015)

Johnwright said:


> Finished up the tailstock.  I drilled the back side of the cross shaft and installed a grade 8 bolt with a little black ball.  I wasn't happy with the black on the shaft support on the front, so I painted it to match.  The darn thing works perfect.  I know that many newbies are as nervous as I was about starting a project where you can't revert back to original, but just a little planning and it works out well.  Now, what is the next project, maybe a ball turner so I can get rid of the cheap black ball?  Loving retired life in the Piney Woods of East Texas.  Jw


Hi John, I have just seen your post for your tail stock lock. I really enjoyed your article, and your neat trick to mill that part using your QCTP. I think that you did a great job. I upgraded my lathe from an HQ400 and my new lathe came with that style of lock on the tail stock. Very quick and handy to use. Best regards Basil


----------

